# Ariens Drive Dogs - to Auger Input Shaft



## Mark's Ariens (Aug 15, 2013)

I had trouble last winter with heavy snow and the drive wouldn't hold. It would jump like it wa slipping.

The two drive jaws are rounded and are no longer square.

The side on the impeller shaft came off easy with set screws and key.

The one mounted to the large pulley for the belt has three screws from the friction wheel side but I can't tell how it comes off. Looks like it is on a threaded shaft, most likely with left hand threads?

Not sure how I can hold the pulley while I try to get it unscrewed, if that's the trick


Thanks.

PS It's the male - female pieces that the lever allows you to disengage the auger from the drive wheels.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Mark,
welcome to the forum!

First, we need to know what model you have..or at least the series..
Do you know the model number of the snowblower?
If you dont, can you post some photos? then we can go from there..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Mark's Ariens (Aug 15, 2013)

*Auger Drive Dogs*

Here is a photo of the item I'm trying to descrive.

It's on the tractor side and is attached to the main shaft that drives the friction wheel and is the output connection to the auger.

Newer units have two belts and don't have this design.

The model number is missing on the unit.


----------



## Mark's Ariens (Aug 15, 2013)

*Part I Can't Remove*

01020600 Jaw Coupling per the parts diagram. (Number 116) for a model 910962.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you able to use a screwdriver or something through the hole in the pulley to hold it still while using a pipe wrench to loosen that coupling? I found a service manual on the Ariens web site and it shows the parts breakdown, but it doesn't list how to remove that.

I wonder if this is caused from operator error or maybe miss adjustment. I wonder if you or a previous owner was engaging those drive cogs without disengaging the belt clutch first.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

IIRC, You REALLY have to Heat Them Up Good, and have Patience. Dog is Threaded on there. In My Opinion, Your Best bet is to find a parts machine and swap out the whole Bearing Carrier Drive Plate Assembly.


----------



## Mark's Ariens (Aug 15, 2013)

Probably left hand threads as well. Thanks for the help.


----------

